# eagle owl and dog playing



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

just a vid of my m8s eagle owl plying with the dog when she was a chick, 
nobody other than me was harmed in the making of this film
mr p and indie - YouTube


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Interesting- I thought to begin with, that the dog was just irritating the bird- but there seems to be some real interaction there.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

no the dog never starts any of the interaction, 
she is the only one of the birds that shows him any attention all the other birds just blank him so he blanks them,


----------

